# Awesome hand-built PC - Check this out!!!



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.explosion-zone.ch/forum/thread.php?threadid=3&sid=5085bf45bfd83843dd1d8db96dab9ca9&page=1

WOW!


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fits needs to make us a few....


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2008)

That would be awesome, hah. That is some awesome craftsmanship! Those copper blocks look so expensive! Fits should up the anty and use platinum blocks.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow now that is just sick! Sign me up for one!!!


----------



## Jakl (Dec 23, 2008)

holy crap...

that guy has talent and alot of times on his hands.. I wish I could do something like that

Props to that dude


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome skills.


----------



## Binge (Dec 23, 2008)

too much effort for something that would perform as well as air cooled.  It would be silent though.  Gorgeous build but come on... honestly why go water if you aren't going for performance?


----------



## erocker (Dec 23, 2008)

It's like "The Club" for your motherboard!  I think it can work as a nice carrying handle too!


----------



## IggSter (Dec 23, 2008)

That is by far *THE* best custom PC "case" I have ever seen!

Simply amazing, thanks for the link


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 23, 2008)

Binge said:


> too much effort for something that would perform as well as air cooled.  It would be silent though.  Gorgeous build but come on... honestly why go water if you aren't going for performance?



I can see barbs - im guessing it has some form of H20?

*edit*

It is a watercooled setup - how will this only perform as well as air?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 23, 2008)

Saw this on XS a bit ago.  Some person posted that it fell off a table while being photographed.  Not sure whether it's true or not.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 23, 2008)

Now _that's_ art!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

That really is a sick case! But why do a red theme with Nvidia. Should of stuck a couple 4870x2s in there and a badass Quad and Oced the heck out of the entire build.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 23, 2008)

Professional!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 23, 2008)

thats crazy... the case looks like the front of Shredder's mask from the original ninja turtles movie


----------



## MRCL (Dec 23, 2008)

One more reason to be proud of my country.

BUT what if he wants other components? xD


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

MRCL said:


> One more reason to be proud of my country.
> 
> BUT what if he wants other components? xD



Looks like he will have to build another one!

Hope is up to it.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Dec 23, 2008)

From what I recall, he made the blocks (or should I say block?) modular, so all he would need to do would make a new mount, or something like that.  So as long as he didn't change the mobo, he won't have to completely rebuild in order to upgrade


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 23, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Now _that's_ art!



Holy crap!! I didn't even notice that's a case. That looked like some sort of heatsink at first.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice machine work. I hope that his boss did not figure out what he was making on during work hours!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 23, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Nice machine work. I hope that his boss did not figure out what he was making on during work hours!



If I was his boss and I caught him doing this at work I would tell him to make me one!


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 24, 2008)

nice engineering work. credit goes to the dedication to the art... and the time and accuracy.

and one up for modern computer controlled milling machines. amazing what they can do


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Man I wish I had the time at work to design and build one of those. Also by the shots of the CNC machine it looks like a Bridgeport which are very solid machines.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 25, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Now _that's_ art!


Correction.. Thats Artsy Fartsy!


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Correction.. Thats Artsy Fartsy!



I wanna see you top that MK. I know you can 1 up that guy 
Your the king of case mods.


----------



## _jM (Dec 25, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Nice machine work. I hope that his boss did not figure out what he was making on during work hours!



There's a guy here in Ocala that I installed some cabenits for his new horse barn. This guy was loaded, started taken me and my old boss around and showing us his "toys". Dude has a C&C Router inside his "work shop"... omg  Well to make a long story short, he has done alot of work for me(cheap)... I wonder if this guy has a patent on this yet? LOL Ide like to see his CAD's...

(refering to the heatsink/water block) If someone could make one completely virsitile. Patent it, and bank off something like this. Add an adjustable (for other brands of mobo) block for the PWM... talk about a nice loop..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2008)

that thing is sick


----------



## Exavier (Dec 25, 2008)

I wonder what the case weighs...


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Exavier said:


> I wonder what the case weighs...



Not that much more than normal case with a good water cooling setup


----------



## Rexter (Dec 25, 2008)

HOLY SH*T! Thats just incredible! Never seen anything like that before


----------



## trickson (Dec 25, 2008)

This person could make an absolute fortune make them and put them out for sale I would love one . I be the performance of it is just as amazing to .


----------



## zaqwsx (Dec 25, 2008)

That is insane. What are the temps though?


----------



## trickson (Dec 25, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> That is insane. What are the temps though?



Yeah I would like to know that as well . 
Certainly that is a great setup and one would profit big time from making lots of them . I for one would like to get my hands on one .


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 25, 2008)

very nice


----------

